# buggy plant from ebay



## lindafrog (Jun 25, 2010)

I won an orchid on ebay. Seller sent the well packaged plant quickly. It was well grown and looked great. I always dunk new plant to make sure nothing is lurking in the potting mix. Good thing as 2 snails, 2 pill bugs and at least 5 millipeids crawled out. I wrote the seller telling them the plant looked great but decribed the infestation. Their reply was an I quote _"thank you for the kind words and also the heads up on the bugs, 
it's an ongoing process this time of year as I'm sure you are aware_". 
Should I be upset by this seller lack of concern. I can tolerate perhaps one little snail, but this plant was loaded. In the past I've sold hundreds of phrags online. I always quaranteened the plants and dunked them prior to shipping. Happy to say I never had a complaint! As a seller about the worst thing I could imagine was a customer finding a bug in their new purchase. Is this lack of care normal with sellers? Its not the first time nasty things have turned up in the potting mix. Have the others had similar experiences?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 25, 2010)

To be honest, the only one of those things I would be concerned about is the snails, and only if they're the large kind that would start eating your plants. The pill bugs and millipeids won't really do anything to the plant - that I know of - they're just a little icky if you're growing indoors. But again, unless the rest of your house is moist and has decaying potting mix, they probably couldn't infest your home. The bigger issue is if they're there b/c the mix is old to the point of decay and its caused the plants roots to suffer. I once got ants with a plant, which I ran outside with Quickly, since they can cause an indoor pest problem! I got a nice little piece of cork bark to make up for the ant scare lol.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 25, 2010)

To be honest, bugs come with the territory. As the plant is well grown and looks good, sounds like the previous owner was trying to stay on top of the condition. I wouldn't be upset. The best of growers/breeders have some parasite problems one way or another. Even folks who have one on a windowsill will tell you that sooner or later - the inevitable!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, very defiantly so. If this seller considers himself to be a “trusted source” this sort of response is what I would use to sack my staff!….
Anyone who sells plants in numbers, as pointed out by you, should be taking steps to avoid shipping anything other living, than a plant. 
And yes, I got sort of an even more unacceptable reply some weeks back, having bought a sizable Restrepia on Ebay with a snail-infestation. Upon contacting the seller about it I had to learn that I had bought a nice and big plant. “So, what are you on about?!” It just shows that it’s best to buy from people you trust…. I too spend time on Ebay, but Ebay in Europe is about 97% utter rubbish, 1% obvious fraud, and if you’re very lucky, you find a treasure, every once in a blue moon.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd have to agree with the other posts. Sounds like it was time for a repot & if roots were in good shape, there really shouldn't be a problem. I love the fact that you're so conscientious & we all can appreciate others that are too but sometimes the critters will sneek past us!


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 25, 2010)

It is upsetting getting plants with bugs!!! But with the ones you got are easily treated. I have gotten them with mealies that didn't show up for about 2 weeks ( eggs hatched) no signs on the plant as it seemed very healthy. Then I was really pissed as after beign treated & put with other stock did I find out!!! 

With some of the vendors they order wholesale from other large nurserys.. So they probably came from the original source.. But it still is no excuse when brought to THEIR ATTENTION, they should have done something... 

I bought from a very well respected E-Bay Seller years ago, when I got the plants, over $300.00 worth, They were in very sad shape, no roots, scale, mealies, you name it... They would not reimburse me or give me the time of day when contacted!! I have never bought from them again & never will!!!!!!


----------



## bullsie (Jun 25, 2010)

"They were in very sad shape, no roots, scale, mealies, you name it... "

Lindafrog didn't experience any of these. This is what the post said:
"Seller sent the well packaged plant quickly. It was well grown and looked great."

Apparently Lindafrog's correspondence was very nice as the vendor was appreciative. The vendor may not have realized there was disatisfaction with the purchase and that an apology or a return/refund was warranted.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2010)

i would also be annoyed if they were pests (i.e. plant eating snails), then i may or may not give them another chance. if the second set came with any issues, i would probably never purchase from them again.
then again, there is one local vendor whose plants typically have long tailed mealybugs. they are pretty much "the only game in town" and if i'm needing an orchid "fix", at least i know what's in store for me.....


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 26, 2010)

Some snails aren't so harmless. Those tiny tropical orchid snails aka bush snails aka _Zonitoides arboreus_ can be as devastating as infestations of mealybugs, scale or spider mites.

My own opinion is this: pests happen; it's part of life...HOWEVER, lindafrog's seller should have replaced the words _"it's an ongoing process this time of year as I'm sure you are aware"_ with _"I apologize for sending you a plant with snails and insects on board. Is there anything I can do to make this right with you?"_

The "thank you" which lindafrog received from the seller was made trite by the glib attitude expressed toward the pest situation. An expression of apology and concern would definitely have been better along with an offer to somehow rectify the situation. I probably would not buy from that seller again unless they were offering something I absolutely couldn't get anywhere else. I find their reply to lindafrog to be far more offensive than the snails and bugs they sent with the plant!

Pest control is an ongoing problem for everyone. Sending out a plant with snails and bugs and using the excuse lindafrog's seller used is just plain poor business practice. The seller obviously doesn't give enough of a damn about their customers to make that extra bit of effort. Being in business isn't just about raking in the bucks. It's about earning an honest income by providing a quality product or service of good value to the best of your ability to satisfied customers who will hopefully give you their repeat business and/or recommend you to their friends, families and/or business associates. As a businessman I want to be the best I can be. I don't aspire to be the BP of my trade. oke:

If I were to receive a plant which was healthy and squeaky clean with no evidence of insect damage but which several days later developed a sudden inexplicable infestation of mealybugs or mites, for example, I would reasonbly be able to deduce that the seller had at least been making an effort to manage a recent infestation by not allowing the bugs to remain and feast on their plants. Even in that type of situation, however, a heads-up from the seller about the potential for a recurrence of pests -- before the sale is finalized -- would be the nicest thing to do, and I'll be even more blunt: it's the only truly honest way to do business. Honesty in business dealings is a rather rare thing these days.  (Standardized disclaimers in microprint to cover any and all possible shortcomings don't necessarily constitute true honesty in my opinion.)

A seller who doesn't want to admit they've had a recent problem with some sort of insect infestation or disease in their greenouse should instead make several consecutive applications of pest/disease control products and make absolultely certain that all pests/eggs/spores or whatever have been completely eradicated and that their plants are still healthy after the process before placing their plants for sale on the market. Thereafter a regimen of routine maintenance-spraying and good housekeeping to assure a continued state of good plant health and freedom from diseases, insects, snails and parasites is the normal course of action to be expected of any plant grower, supplier and vendor.

I am old school about things like this. I will go above and beyond whatever is necessary to insure to the very best of my knowledge and to the very best of my ability that any plant I sell or give away or otherwise ship out or deliver or hand over to anyone is free of any and all pests and/or diseases. If I found out I had screwed up, I would sincerely apologize in no uncertain terms and offer to make things right. End of story.

Maybe I'm a jerk, but that's how I feel about it. Honesty is always the best policy.

That being said, I usually try to be reasonable about it all and give someone who has sold me a buggy plant the benefit of the doubt, as long as the plant is salvageable and hasn't been set back in its life-progress by leaps and bounds. It's also quite likely I will send a friendly note to the seller informing them that I found bugs on their plant but that I was able to successfully eradicate the problem. Whether or not they respond, and what they say in that response will likely be the determining factor when deciding whether or not I will ever purchase from them again. :wink:


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks to all of you for your replies. I think landmar said it best. Bottom line is - it should be the seller's NOT the buyer's responsibility to get rid of their infestation. I have never in 10 years left a negative feedback on ebay, but this seller's lack of remorse tempts me warn others? Would you want to be warned of this kind situation.
Happy growing
Lindafrog


----------



## John Boy (Jun 27, 2010)

A negative feedback is a tricky thing. I would write the vendor another note, and offer to return the plants cause you're not a happy customer. I'd also tell him that I'd expect a positive response, and a refund, *or else...,*


----------



## bullsie (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm with John Boy. Just come out and say you are unhappy and want a remedy. THAT will tell the difference between someone who does not care and someone who does.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 28, 2010)

There's a vendor on eBay who was selling nice little footed ceramic pots from time to time which were quite suitable for Neos and Sedirea type orchids. These weren't individually unique handcrafted pots, but they were of a nice quality for a mass produced product. They all had large drainage holes and some had ventilation holes in the sides as well. I purchased several. The seller shipped them to me super fast. I was very pleased. The seller was very friendly and communicative. I knew I would return to buy some more.

Soon thereafter I bought several more pots from this seller. Again I was very pleased with my purchases. Still everything was nice and pleasant between us. She wrote to me a couple of times to check on how my orchids were doing and to tell me about new products she had listed on eBay.

About a month later I purchased several more pots from her. The box arrived promptly, and all the pots were fine but one. It was broken in half. It looked as if it had been stuck into the box as an afterthought right at the top without any wrapping around it whatsoever. The box wasn't damaged even a tiny bit, but it was large, full and heavy. There would have been no way for that one bare pot to get away from even the slightest amount of pressure or weight bearing down on it from the outside of the box. Clearly the problem was in the way the pot was plopped into the box without any packing material or wrapping materials affixed around it. All the other pots were individually wrapped in newspaper and then in bubble wrap over that affixed with tape. Packing peanuts were placed between and around all the other individually wrapped pots and a thick layer of newspaper was placed over the top of the lot of them. Then that last pot was simply placed bare on top of the thick layer of newspaper just below the box flaps without even having any peanuts placed around it.

I wrote a friendly note to the seller thanking her for all the wonderful pots including a short statment about how one of the pots had been broken during shipment. I included a photo of how the box looked at the moment I opened it. I asked her for the insurance paperwork so I could file a claim with UPS. I had my doubts about whether or not UPS would reimburse me for this damage as it was clearly the fault of the seller, but I didn't say anything like that to her. I just waited to see what she would say.

I got the silent treatment. I wrote again a few days later. I heard nothing. I got no paperwork from her to file with UPS. I got no apology. I got no replacement pot. I got no positive feedback from her this time at eBay nor any negative feedback. There were no more friendly little emails. It was as if I had never even existed. I got ignored over a broken pot priced at less than $20. I had apparently committed the unpardonable sin.

I didn't want to kick up a stink over something so trivial as a broken pot, so I didn't file a claim with PayPal or attempt to file one with UPS. I didn't post positive or negative feedback for the seller either. I figured she didn't deserve any more positive feedback, and negative feedback would only start an idiotic war of words.

BUT...I deleted her from my favorite sellers list and I have never purchased from her again. I've purchased an awful lot of pots since that time from other places. I think of all the pots I probably would have bought from her subsequently if she had only provided me with the documents I needed to file a claim with UPS or if she had just replaced my broken pot. Even a simple apology from her or some sort of expression of regret would have done wonders in my book.

Some people just aren't worth the bother. I think leaving negative feedback for a couple of snails and some millepedes on an otherwise healthy, undamaged plant, Lindafrog, isn't worth the mental stress or the damage it might cause to your reputation if you do it. The seller would no doubt make some snide reply under your negative feedback and say something less than truthful and less than flattering with the clear implication that you are somehow the unreasonable and/or dishonest person in this situation. Nothing positive can come from it.

Most people today I think are already well on their way to the realization that eBay isn't the shining marketplace of opportunity for either buyers or sellers as it purports itself to be. It's a shame, really, because eBay could be soooo much better if only greed hadn't taken over a few years ago and become the driving force behind their ever-evolving policies.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> ......BUT...I deleted her from my favorite sellers list and I have never purchased from her again.
> 
> Some people just aren't worth the bother. I think leaving negative feedback for a couple of snails and some millepedes on an otherwise healthy, undamaged plant, Lindafrog, isn't worth the mental stress or the damage it might cause to your reputation if you do it. The seller would no doubt make some snide reply under your negative feedback and say something less than truthful and less than flattering with the clear implication that you are somehow the unreasonable and/or dishonest person in this situation. Nothing positive can come from it. .........



Couldn't agree more! I think the K.I.S.S. approach is appropriate, it seems the mole hill is becoming a mountain.
Do you the like & want the plant? It's healthy & we all agreed there are worse bugs you could end up with.
It all boils down to customer service. This vendor isn't giving any. If this happened in a regular retail store, what would you do? If you wanted/needed the product, you're there, you made the trip, you'd probably take it & then take your business elsewhere!
The feedback part of ebay is just a guide, doesn't tell the whole truth & is definitely flawed. As Lanmark indicated, the tables could be turned on you, it's not worth it. A wise vendor should know & realize this, if they really care & want your business it would have been 'handled', it wasn't, time to move on, there's plenty of ebay vendors and better yet plenty of ST vendors!


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 29, 2010)

update: I contacted the seller again, telling them I was disappointed and it was their responsibility not mine to take care of their bug infestations. I will stand by these feelings. A small time seller can easily check over a few for sale plants . They responded immediately and were very nice and apologetic . Asking me what I wanted done. I replied that liked the plants and since I needed potting mix. I only asked if they could give me a break on shipping cost with the next order. I feel this is fair... they get another order and I get a little compensation. Here is the fun part... they replied and told me . when and if I purchased supplies to let them invoice me and then for me to write and ask about a price break and they would SEE what they could do" I am not going to leave feedback, to give a positive rating would seem wrong, because shipping buggy plants is wrong, but I will not get into nasty rating thing, its just not worth my time... but I will keep checking their feedback to see if others have the same problems. Again thanks to all of you for your replies... To protect your collections its best to dunk any new additions to your collection...and don't be afraid to let the seller knows if you find any bugs or pests.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2010)

I previously had problems w/ a vendor form this forum. I just put this experience to work and whenever I get new plants [i.e. every week] I give them the Neem & Merit wash and again a week or two later.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with NYEric. All of my new plant acquisitions get treated as if they were infested. A milligram of prevention is worth a kilogram of cure.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Just because we’re talking about it right now….:

This is what I was sent today! I received 4 very nice plants of armeniacum x hanginanum and this very Paph. druryi. 
It’s kinda weird we’ve got this thing on the table right now, because it has been many years since I had to “complain about a shipment”, but here we are. I did the same thing I advised lindafrog to do. I wrote to the seller right away. I don’t see any harm showing this picture during the process, and there’s probably not much harm discussing this now. I believe we’re looking at a virus plant, and told the vendor the same thing. I haven’t seen many virus Paphios yet, but it does look suspiciously like one. 
Would you agree with that? The picture is a bit over-exposed because of the flash, but without it you wouldn’t see the full extent…


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jun 29, 2010)

*bugs*

Yes, I would want to be warned about the potential of buggy plants and I would be greatly appreciative to the person who warned me!


----------



## bullsie (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought all new plants one acquired should be quaranteened!? Did that go out of fashion?


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 29, 2010)

John Boy said:


> I believe we’re looking at a virus plant, and told the vendor the same thing. I haven’t seen many virus Paphios yet, but it does look suspiciously like one.
> Would you agree with that? The picture is a bit over-exposed because of the flash, but without it you wouldn’t see the full extent…



I don't know if it's a virus, but it sure wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that it is. The look of it scares me too! 



bullsie said:


> I thought all new plants one acquired should be quaranteened!? Did that go out of fashion?



Nope! I quarantine all newcomers to make sure there are no diseases, fungi or bugs, and I routinely preventatively treat them all for insects as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2010)

bullsie said:


> I thought all new plants one acquired should be quaranteened!? Did that go out of fashion?



I don't have the spare room since someone sent me a whole bunch of little plants! oke:


----------



## John Boy (Jun 30, 2010)

So then!
*My problem seems sorted.* The Vendor got back to me in the morning, saying that we should just wait and see. He did offer to replace the plant in due course should the “virus prove true”, which he said he doubted.

I again told him that I did not want to hang around and wait for a potentially dangerous plant to maybe infect others within my collection. I on the other side did offer to return the plant on my expense for a replacement. All pleasant and professionally kept I must stress. 
He then got back to me to offer a replacement, and that he didn’t want this plant sent back. He also offered that I check out his other Ebay auctions, to see if there’s anything else in there for me. Now, that to me is service, and yes!!! I will take him up on that one, just to show that I will remain a customer with them. 
There’s no 2 ways about it, this plant should not have been sent out in the first place. Bygones. *Again, I’m totally satisfied with this outcome.

It shows, talking to people on a professional level does make sense. For both. * :clap:

*I know that to some this whole sort of thing is unpleasant and people don’t want to cause trouble. I feel exactly the same about it, hence: I find that stuff difficult. But… be nice, and say what needs to be said. This one here will not cause the vendor damage, and I will keep buying from them. The end in this case is a win-win situation. *


----------



## lindafrog (Jul 2, 2010)

glad to hear it worked out for you John Boy, I also hesitate to complain. BUt this last incident of infested plant was too much to remain silent... As a buyer we should receive healthy plants . Sellers should take the time and care to provide these plants. If they can not do this , they need to know we are unhappy. When I sold phrags online I always assured the buyer the sale was not complete unless they were happy with both the orchids and the service in general. Its just good business to sell a good product.


----------



## bullsie (Jul 2, 2010)

I rarely sell, but usually trade. I always give notice they have bugs - whether they do or not (I might not know I have a problem till days after sending a plant out - remember, bugs tend to show up 'overnight'. And summering them outside tends to guarantee additional livestock.)


----------

